# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield, TX. Winter Trophy Trout 2020/2021 Available Dates; 8/9/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

We’re just a few months away from cooler weather, and looking forward to getting back to
Port Mansfield, TX.

Conditions are going to be different for a few years down in the Lower Laguna, but I know there will be some good fish that show up. Besides the fact of a chance at your PB, to experience the Lower Laguna and the 60+ miles of pristine knee deep waters is like no other on the Texas Coast.

Give us a call to book your trip of a lifetime.
-3 day minimum booking required
-catch and release on all trout and reds
-all wading artificial
-half down required to book

2021/22 open dates:

Dec.
7-18
(new moon on 4th)
(full moon on 18th)

Jan.
(new moon 2nd, full moon 17th)
23-25

Feb.
(new moon on 1st, full moon 16th)
22-24

March.
6-11(new moon 2nd, full moon 18th

April.
2-4(new moon 4th)
10-12(full moon 16th)


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

March is closed, still have some good dates open for big trout.


----------

